
Making the case for fewer assertions in tests - r0s
https://assertless.org/
======
r0s
Hey Hacker News, I'm Ross Radford from Austin Texas.

I've been a Senior Engineer in Test for long enough to care about this
subject, and I think we'd all be better off using soft assertions, and less
assertion in tests generally.

